# trying to trace a horse - Contact details for Finchale Banks and Catriona Moon?



## lielle (28 March 2011)

I am still trying to trace the UK history of our Dutch-bred mare. 

(for details see http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=344179 )

Her vaccination history has given me some clues to work on, and I have already contacted one of the veterinary practices. 
However, I am still looking for contact details for the second vet and for an equestrian centre where she may have been. 

The vet is called Catriona Moon, located in Stocksfield in 2008, and I've understood from google that she is quite a well-known endurance rider. I found an old email address which may still be valid, but nothing further. 

The equestrian center is called Finchale Banks Equestrian center, in Houghton Le Spring, Tyne and Wear. They have a phone number listed, which I'll try tonight, but I'm hoping for an email address as well. 

Perhaps the online horse-loving community here could help me out? We're really happy with this horse and I would like to learn more about her past.


----------



## Hedwards (28 March 2011)

I know of Catriona - she is an exceptionally good endurance rider and always seems to have really lovely horses, currently based in Yorkshire somewhere i believe (and yes she is a vet), i believe she is sponsored by Baileys horse feeds - i cant help much more than that, but may give you some more options to try and find her?


----------



## cally6008 (28 March 2011)

Message sent to Catriona via facebook

Edit to add - Found a Finchale View Riding School in same area so have asked them if they know the horse or where the equestrian centre is that you've mentioned


----------



## lielle (28 March 2011)

wow, that's wonderful help, thanks!


----------



## HannahPatsy (28 March 2011)

Hi There.. I  moved my horse from Finchale Banks Equestrian Centre a couple of months ago, but still ride a couple of horses there (actually I'm going tonight). 
I didn't move there until July 2009.. I do remember the owner talking about a well bred dutch, grey mare she used to own. 
You could pm me your email address or number, and I will try catch her at the yard tonight and pass on your details (if it is her)? 
I'm sure I'll be able to find out more details for you from the liveries at least?


----------



## lielle (28 March 2011)

Oh, that would be terrific! I'll send a PM straightaway.


----------



## lielle (28 March 2011)

did you get it? It's not in my sent items, though I'm quite sure about pressing the send button. It may be hiding in cyberspace, I just want to be sure.


----------



## HannahPatsy (28 March 2011)

lielle said:



			did you get it? It's not in my sent items, though I'm quite sure about pressing the send button. It may be hiding in cyberspace, I just want to be sure.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - I have sent a quick reply - will hopefully find out some more info for you soon.
Hannah


----------



## lielle (28 March 2011)

great, can't wait to hear more, and thanks so much!

BTW, this picture was taken yesterday at a local competition


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 March 2011)

Sorry can't help but what a beautiful face she has - a real stunner!


----------



## lielle (29 March 2011)

thank you! We adore her, she is so sweet and as a proud mum it's always nice to hear that other people think so too.


----------

